# Seattle Hempfest 2007(56k... LOLOLOL!)



## Donnie (Aug 20, 2007)

First off, a nice shot of the Puget Sound, or whatever the hell it is, at about 6pm or so.






A tiny bit of the sound system. It was freakin' huge!!! Sounded killer! Man, to hear my guitar come out of that was just awesome!





A couple of shots of the crowd before we went on. _*Kind of*_ made me nervous. That's an assload of people(thank god they were all high as a kite by then )









"The Lizzy"(bass) at our trailer, which was stocked full of beer, food and other stuff.  hehehe.





On to the live shots...





















Look closely. It looks like I'm trying to take a dump here.  Metal?





















































A dumpster full of trash and our manager. 





Look kids! The Space Needle! 




Weeeeee!

And... a couple of 20 second video clips(These were taken by my friend on my shitty little digital cam. He had no clue how to run it so this is all I got. ) The audio is horrid because my camera sucks.  

http://www.mechanistic.net/hempfest/MOV01670.MPG
http://www.mechanistic.net/hempfest/MOV01671.MPG

However, there was a bunch of pro video shot that will be mixed with sound off the board that we should get in a couple of weeks. 

Enjoy! This was all just off my camera. I'll get more pics and stuff up soon.


----------



## Shannon (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm so proud of my boy. He's all grownz up. 
Now I've got to check out that Soldano pre you're running.


----------



## Donnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Shannon said:


> Now I've got to check out that Soldano pre you're running.


 A friend of mine showed up that does sound for a lot of bands around town and said that it sounded really damn good. He said Dimebag-ish only with tubes.  Kinda cool. 

and thanks... my brotha.


----------



## Leon (Aug 20, 2007)

i was thinking the same thing, Shannon. maybe i'll have my chance in a month or so 

looks like a sweet gig allaround!


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 20, 2007)

Was the GT-8 I'm buying off of you there? Will I get a contact buzz when I open the box? 

Looks like a cool gig.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice pictures, Donnie! 


How did the audience receive you?


----------



## Ken (Aug 20, 2007)

I so wanted to see you guys play, but I SO didn't want to go to Hempfest. Looks like it was a great show.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 20, 2007)

cool stuff man \m/


----------



## Ryan (Aug 20, 2007)

Must be awesome to hear you guitar pumpin out of such huge speakers hah
Im waitin for that mix board version \m/


----------



## Naren (Aug 21, 2007)

Sweet pic story. Donnie's got that too-cool-for-you rocker look going on. The skull t-shirt, dark shades, long hair, and calm cool look. Nice. 

I thought I remembered you quitting Charlie Drown. Did you decide against it or quit and then re-join?


----------



## Rick (Aug 21, 2007)

Looks cool. 

"Grammas for Ganja"


----------



## Donnie (Aug 21, 2007)

Naren, yeah I did quit about 1 year ago. We worked everything out though. Plus, there is a lot of really cool stuff coming up for the band and I didn't really want to pass that up.  And I may have looked all calm and cool but damn... looking out at that sea of people, I was fucking scared as hell! It's a good thing our trailer was stocked full of beer. 

The crowd fucking loved us. During any slight little stop during a song, the place would just go nuts! It was crazy.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 21, 2007)

Donnie said:


> Naren, yeah I did quit about 1 year ago. We worked everything out though. Plus, there is a lot of really cool stuff coming up for the band and I didn't really want to pass that up.  And I may have looked all calm and cool but damn... looking out at that sea of people, I was fucking scared as hell! It's a good thing our trailer was stocked full of beer _and dank nuggz._
> 
> The crowd fucking loved us. During any slight little stop during a song, the place would just go nuts! It was crazy.


----------



## Leon (Aug 21, 2007)

Ken said:


> I so wanted to see you guys play, but I SO didn't want to go to Hempfest.



hippies are nice, but they sure do STINK. 

i'd have worn a respirator


----------



## Rick (Aug 21, 2007)

Leon said:


> hippies are nice, but they sure do STINK. uke:



Goddamn hippies.  

Their are lot of them here in Austin.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 21, 2007)

What _really_ happened at Hempfest 07...


----------



## Blexican (Aug 21, 2007)

Ryan said:


> What _really_ happened at Hempfest 07...


----------



## Kakaka (Aug 21, 2007)

Huge speaker wall! I have a question for you...how do you impress a 'hIiIgH-class' crowd? Assuming they are already HIGHly impressed...


----------



## Donnie (Aug 21, 2007)

That part was easy. 


Ryan said:


> What _really_ happened at Hempfest 07...


 Nice.
What really got me was the orange juice.  Nice touch.


----------



## Kakaka (Aug 21, 2007)

This fan really enjoyed the show...


----------



## Donnie (Aug 21, 2007)

Haha. 
You should see our regular shows. She has no problem showing a little skin.


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 21, 2007)

Donnie said:


> Haha.
> You should see our regular shows. She has no problem showing a little skin.



Yes...I seem to remember seeing the website 

Looks like an awesome show, gotta say I'm jealous


----------



## Kakaka (Aug 21, 2007)

That must help in band promotion and negotiating shows. Under the belt


----------



## Rick (Aug 21, 2007)

Nicely done, Ryan.


----------



## Shawn (Aug 22, 2007)

Ryan.

Looks like a great time! Great pics, Donnie.


----------



## Donnie (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks.  It was really damn cool! If I ever had any doubts about why I do this for a living... they are gone now. 


Leon said:


> maybe i'll have my chance in a month or so


So you're coming out here? 



ohio_eric said:


> Was the GT-8 I'm buying off of you there? Will I get a contact buzz when I open the box?


It was there.  Don't worry... I took my stash out of the carrying case.  
Nah... that was a joke. I haven't smoked the stuff in years. 



Ken said:


> I so wanted to see you guys play, but I SO didn't want to go to Hempfest. Looks like it was a great show.


Pansy.


----------



## Drew (Aug 22, 2007)

donnie, you look fuckin' metal holding a guitar. You've got the perfect "I play really heavy shit, and don't give a fuck" playing posture.  

Looks like it was a fun show.


----------



## Leon (Aug 22, 2007)

Donnie said:


> So you're coming out here?



i wish! i was reefering (ha!) to getting a crack at that Soldano pre 

if i ever get the chance to hit the NW, you can be sure i'll be checking out a show... and definitely one where Charlie can show off a wee bit more


----------

